# High volume floor pump recommendation



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

My floor pump is old and tired. I'm in the market for a high volume replacement to inflate freshly juiced up (tubeless) and add air to other tires with presta valves. Does anyone have a recommendation for a quality one they're happy with? A friend of mine has one of the Lezyne high volume pumps that he hasn't been impressed with from day one.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

When I looked around for air pumps I wasn't impressed with the ones out there, most reviews aren't very encouraging. Instead, I went with an airtank I refill every few weeks or months. Consider an air tank or compressor too if you're looking for a good value.


----------



## nixoda (Nov 8, 2011)

I've had good luck with Topeak pumps.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Topeak makes a HV JoeBlow Mountain. Haven't tried one myself, but have been very happy with my other Topeak pumps.

Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## Borgschulze (Nov 5, 2007)

Love my Lezyne Dirt Floor Drive.

If I had to complain about something with it, would be the thread on fitting.... but.. I like that because you don't have to push your valve stem into the rim at low pressure, just thread it on. Can see why it would bother some people though.

Can seat tubeless tires easily with it.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I love my Topeak Joe Blow Pro. Have mounted 2.5" Minions tubeless quite a few times easily.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

scottvt said:


> I love my Topeak Joe Blow Pro. Have mounted 2.5" Minions tubeless quite a few times easily.


I too have had great service from my JB. When you are looking at pumps; have a look at the heads. I feel that that is where the heart is on pumps. I love the Lezyne products and even own the Travel Drive pump. The one thing I have found with the Lezyne head is that not all valves have the proper or same thread pattern necessary for the screw on head to seal properly. Some seat well and some don't. The other thing that happened using my Lezyne is when I unscrewed the head; it also unscrewed my valve core out to my surprise. I made sure the VC was put back in a little tighter after that. 
I not knocking Lezyne but just listing my experience with them. I am actually looking for a head so that I can put it onto the Lezyne pump so I can have best of both world. For high volume; look for pumps with large diameter tube and for high pressure - smaller diameter.


----------



## Brace1 (Jan 12, 2004)

I picked up a Cutter pump recently from Chainlove. Don't know if it would be considered a high volume, but it is very well built, a big improvement over my old Blackburn, and it has the gauge on top so it's easier to see.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

I've got the dirt drive and really like it. The thread on chuck is the worst pump head I've ever dealt with though. It's slow and really good an unthreading removable cores. But you can replace it with the slip fit disc wheel adaptor and that works pretty good. Or you can cut off the end and put a variety of pump heads on their.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

I just ordered myself a new pump. It's the Giant's Control Tower Pro pump. It has a very large diameter tube and the head is well built; comes with spare o-rings and the red ano looks trick. I hope it pumps as good as it looks ;-)


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

bikerjohn64 said:


> I hope it pumps as good as it looks ;-)


Good looking pumps are a dime a dozen


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

customfab said:


> Good looking pumps are a dime a dozen


So are clichés; I will post my findings of how this pump performs for those who might be curious...


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Between the JB Mountain or Lezyne Dirt, which one has the biggest air volume per stroke ?.

Was tossing up between these 2 pumps then found this thread.

Main seller on both is the high volume then the 0-70 psi instead of a massive road bike scaling.

Both look the goods, anyone else got anything to chip in ? leaning towards the JoeBlow due to the press on head.


----------



## gsoroos (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know if it's considered high volume, but I had a Zefel Husky last 17 years and just replaced it with a new model of the same. filatura l'anello grande: Got me a new pump - Zefal Husky


----------



## sasquatch35 (Jun 8, 2010)

I second the Lezyne pump. I used it to seat a non tubeless tire with a Stans conversion the other day. Worked just as good as the compressor, but without all the extra noise.


----------



## ALS650L (Apr 19, 2009)

I got a Lezyne Dirt Drive today. I haven't done much with it yet. I did deflate a 29" Geax Gato and inflate is to 30psi in 20 pumps. That's a big tire. I'll be trying it to setup tires tubeless for sure. The thread on fitting seems to work fine with my stans valves. This one also has the new ABS head with a little bleeder valve. The wood handle is very nice.


----------

